# Ryan Anderson?



## girllovesthegame

Hornets looking at Anderson?



> Josh Robbins ‏@JoshuaBRobbins
> ‪#Magic‬ are in talks w/the New Orleans ‪#Hornets‬ on a sign-and-trade involving Ryan Anderson, @orlandosentinel has learned.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> Josh Robbins ‏@JoshuaBRobbins
> The quality of asset(s) ‪#Magic‬ will receive from ‪#Hornets‬ won't be as good as Anderson. But Magic decided something was better than nothing.
> 
> 4m Josh Robbins ‏@JoshuaBRobbins
> Anderson was going to sign an offer sheet w/the ‪#Hornets‬. Magic decided it wasn't prudent to match. A S-and-T gives them some asset(s)
> 
> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> Final trade terms being worked out but Hornets & Magic progressing toward agreement that'll put Anderson in same frontcourt w/Anthony Davis
> 
> 10m Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> I'm told New Orleans Hornets will acquire Ryan Anderson via sign-and-trade deal with Orlando. Deal is on verge of completion today
> 
> Jimmy Smith ‏@JimmySmithtp
> League source says ‪#Hornets‬ acquiring SF Ryan Anderson from ‪#Magic‬ in sign and trade for Gustavo Ayon.


Ryan Anderson for Gustavo Ayon only?


----------



## girllovesthegame

> The New Orleans Hornets' frontcourt is taking shape.
> 
> Sources with knowledge of the talks told ESPN.com on Sunday that the Hornets and Orlando Magic are closing in on agreement on a sign-and-trade deal that will send Magic forward Ryan Anderson to New Orleans to play alongside prized rookie Anthony Davis.
> 
> The Hornets were in talks to sign the restricted free agent to an offer sheet, but sources say that trade talks with the Magic have progressed quickly once Orlando officials decided they would not want to match an offer to Anderson that is expected to pay him an annual salary in the $8-$9 million range.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...-deal-ryan-anderson-orlando-magic-sources-say

Didn't Anderson just win MIP?


----------



## Tooeasy

works for me!!! i have no clue how exactly the squad is gonna come together by october but when you can acquire young assets (and on a modest deal at that) then you do it. We all know that the money had to be spent somehow, I'm just glad the Hornets took a less assertive approach and didnt overbid on anybody up to this point.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

That trade really doesn't seem fair does it. I liked what Ayon brought to the table but Anderson brings a lot more. 7.7 rebounds is pretty good for a player that can play outside and faceup like he can.


----------



## NOHornets

What a surprise, I didn't see this kind of move coming. Great move by the Hornets, you get a starting SF/PF for a backup role player. I like this!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Anderson:



> This whole process was a bit of a surprise to me, but I am so incredibly blessed to be apart of such a promising team now. I want to thank all the Magic fans for three unforgettable years. It has been an honor playing for you guys. Orlando will always be a second home to me!


http://tmi.me/t7g38



> 22m Sam Amick ‏@sam_amick
> Belated linkage to Ryan Anderson deal to New Orleans, with deal base, I'm now told, at $34 million for four years - http://bit.ly/PC6IKg


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...-new-orleans-hornets/index.html?sct=nba_t2_a3


----------



## R-Star

Ryan Anderson sucks. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## e-monk

he's going to be less effective if he's not playing off a post player pulling in extra defensive attention and the Magic at least got something I guess (dont know much about Ayon) instead of nothing in abundance


----------



## R-Star

Without Howard in the playoffs, the Pacers made Anderson look like absolute garbage.


----------



## NOHornets

R-Star said:


> Without Howard in the playoffs, the Pacers made Anderson look like absolute garbage.


We could use a good scorer any way we can get em. It's not like our lineup was looking real deep before this trade anyway. That's why I'm hoping the Hornets use him at SF so he doesn't get taken out of games offensively like he did at times last year playing in the post.


----------



## R-Star

NOHornets said:


> We could use a good scorer any way we can get em. It's not like our lineup was looking real deep before this trade anyway. That's why I'm hoping the Hornets use him at SF so he doesn't get taken out of games offensively like he did at times last year playing in the post.


True. He can't hurt the team at this point.


----------



## e-monk

because of how much they suck...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Anderson says thanks for the ringing endorsements.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Nobody saw this coming. I don't think the Hornets offseason is done. Some are talking like it's done. I don't think Monty will have young Davis at the Center position yet. Maybe if some matchups allow it but otherwise I doubt he throws him into the fire like that.


----------



## R-Star

girllovesthegame said:


> Nobody saw this coming. I don't think the Hornets offseason is done. Some are talking like it's done. I don't think Monty will have young Davis at the Center position yet. Maybe if some matchups allow it but otherwise I doubt he throws him into the fire like that.


Ryan Anderson could be a 6th man for all we know. That makes the most sense. to me.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets got bigger, better with the trade for Orlando forward Ryan Anderson*
> 
> Any day an NBA team gets bigger and better is a good day, and the New Orleans Hornets got bigger and better Sunday when they agreed to trade forward Gustavo Ayon to the Orlando Magic in exchange for forward Ryan Anderson.
> 
> No, the 6-foot-10, 240-pound Anderson won't plug New Orleans' hole at center. Anyone who has seen him play knows he's a "stretch" four, a power forward who spends a lot more time on offense hanging around the 3-point line than he does on the blocks.
> 
> He's not a burly defender who's going to guard opposing centers; in Orlando, he had Dwight Howard to do that, and when Howard went down, Glen "Big Baby" Davis - listed at 6-9, maybe a touch shorter - assumed the responsibility.
> 
> But 16.1 points, 7.7 rebounds and 39.3 percent shooting from 3-point range in 61 games - Anderson's numbers from last season - isn't to be glossed over when he joins a team that hungered for offensive production last season, and could use the help on the boards.
> 
> It's not to be minimized that he adds a new dimension to New Orleans, a guy who has to be guarded by an opposing big and can't be left alone on the perimeter. If that draws a big defender away from the paint and creates more driving lanes for his teammates, then that's obviously a plus (even Eric Gordon should smile over the thought of that).
> 
> No need to concern ourselves over whether he starts and at what position. Playing small forward might expose him more defensively than power forward, but power forward is where No. 1 pick Anthony Davis should start from Day 1; center might be out of the question unless certain opposing lineups allow for it.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/07/new_orleans_hornets_got_bigger.html



> *Exclusive: Ryan Anderson reacts to changing teams*
> 
> Ryan Anderson has a message for Orlando Magic fans now that he will be sent to the New Orleans Hornets in a sign-and-trade deal when the NBA moratorium period ends on Wednesday.
> 
> “I’d love to just give a thank you to everybody,” he said in a phone interview Sunday night with the Orlando Sentinel.
> 
> “I don’t know how else to do it, but it was literally a pleasure living in Orlando, being around the fans. They’re the best fans. Orlando’s always a place that, when I go and visit, it’ll be kind of like a second home. I loved it there. I couldn’t have asked for anything more.”
> 
> Anderson spent Sunday night traveling from Sacramento to Orlando. (He had scheduled the trip well in advance.) I caught up with him over the phone as he waited to board a connecting flight in Salt Lake City.
> 
> “The only way to describe how I’m feeling is ‘an array of different emotions,’ ” he said. “I’m feeling a bit of shock. I’m feeling excitement. I’m feeling a bit of nervousness. Obviously, when you think about change, you automatically think about all the things that you’re going to miss.
> 
> “In Orlando, there’s so many amazing things and so many amazing people that I got to know. It was such a blessing to be there. But it’s a business, and I’m incredibly excited to be a part of an organization that’s rebuilding and that’s building up, and that could be really good. I think they have some great draft picks. They’re starting a trend where they can win, and that’s fun to me. I want to be a part of a team that can win.
> 
> “It’s all kind of still new to me. I’m still sort of trying to take everything in, but I feel blessed. But I also feel a bit of a ‘what just happened?’ kind of a thing. But I feel incredibly blessed.”


http://ht.ly/c63Ao


----------



## R-Star

Good for him. I don't like him as a player, but classy way for him to move forward with his career.


----------



## RollWithEm

If it wasn't for how much younger Anderson is right now, I would say that this reminds me a lot of that Peja Stojakovic contract the came back to haunt the Hornets later in his career.


----------



## seifer0406

He's one of the best set shooters imo. There won't be nearly as many open shots without Dwight in the middle but he'll knock them down when they're there. He also has pretty good motors and will get you some rebounds. For 8 mil a year it's not a bad signing at all.


----------



## girllovesthegame

RollWithEm said:


> If it wasn't for how much younger Anderson is right now, I would say that this reminds me a lot of that Peja Stojakovic contract the came back to haunt the Hornets later in his career.


Except the Hornets don't have the same owner or front office. They know how and when to make moves.

And Peja's contract was bigger. It was a 5/$64M. Peja never made under $10M as a Hornet.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Anderson deal with Hornets can work where Green’s may not with Celtics*



> Days before the draft, the Hornets opened up about $7 million of additional cap space when they sent Emeka Okafor and Trevor Ariza to Washington for Rashard Lewis’ partially guaranteed expiring contract (since bought out). And though the trade didn’t quite open up enough room for a max-level free agent offer, it did loosen up things enough for New Orleans to pursue a solid veteran. And so on Sunday, the Hornets found their man: Ryan Anderson, acquired in a sign-and-trade for Gustavo Ayon on a contract that will pay him $34 million over four years — or $8.5 million per season, per SI.com’s Sam Amick.
> 
> The deal still leaves New Orleans with about $4 million in cap room they could use during the three days they have to match Phoenix’s offer sheet for Eric Gordon, provided New Orleans renounces the rights to all its other free agents — Carl Landry, Chris Kaman and Marco Belinelli. In a much trickier alternative, the Hornets could also keep those free agents on the books for a few days, create a $6.5 million trade exception in the Anderson deal ($6.5 million being the difference between the salaries of Anderson and Ayon), stay over the cap and have the full mid-level exception at their disposal.


http://nba-point-forward.si.com/2012/07/09/ryan-anderson-hornets/


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I'll bet Anderson becomes a fan favorite if he puts up at least similar numbers again.


----------



## LA68

He showed that without a low post threat drawing double teams he can't get those wide open 3's. And he becomes very average. Davis is far from any low post threat in the NBA. 

And if this is the "help" the Hornets plan to give Davis as he learns the NBA, I feel badly for him. Where is that rugged savvy vet to show him the ropes ? Oh yeah, they sent Okafor to Wash. And left Kaman blowing in the wind. Doesn't look good for this squad.


----------



## NOHornets

LA68 said:


> He showed that without a low post threat drawing double teams he can't get those wide open 3's. And he becomes very average. Davis is far from any low post threat in the NBA.
> 
> And if this is the "help" the Hornets plan to give Davis as he learns the NBA, I feel badly for him. Where is that rugged savvy vet to show him the ropes ? Oh yeah, they sent Okafor to Wash. And left Kaman blowing in the wind. Doesn't look good for this squad.


Free agency isn't over yet. Okafor was getting big money for being just an average center, and a vastly undersized one at that. Trading him gave us cap room to bring in someone better eventually. As for Kaman they're not going to give him a long-term deal at his age, and I doubt he would take less money to stay in New Orleans rather than play for a playoff contender. Let's give Davis some time to actually grow before we dismiss him as a low-post threat before he's even started his first season. This was a good move by the Hornets.


----------



## Bogg

LA68 said:


> And if this is the "help" the Hornets plan to give Davis as he learns the NBA, I feel badly for him. Where is that rugged savvy vet to show him the ropes ? Oh yeah, they sent Okafor to Wash. And left Kaman blowing in the wind. Doesn't look good for this squad.


Keeping money tied up in Okafor and Kaman would be terrible, overpaying veterans isn't a good way to kick off a rebuild. If Kaman wants to stick around for MLE money for a year or two? Sure, but someone's inevitably going to come up with some 2yr/20mil offer that he'll immediately fail to live up to. 

That being said, even though they picked him up for cheap, I don't love the Anderson signing. It leaves me suspicious that New Orleans thinks they can get away with Davis at center, where he simply doesn't have the bulk to hold his own.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I like Kaman. I hope we can keep him and keep him happy. That really helps with the Davis at center to early problem. I've just always thought Kaman was pretty valuable apart from the stat sheet.


----------



## LA68

NOHornets said:


> Free agency isn't over yet. Okafor was getting big money for being just an average center, and a vastly undersized one at that. Trading him gave us cap room to bring in someone better eventually. As for Kaman they're not going to give him a long-term deal at his age, and I doubt he would take less money to stay in New Orleans rather than play for a playoff contender. Let's give Davis some time to actually grow before we dismiss him as a low-post threat before he's even started his first season. This was a good move by the Hornets.





Bogg said:


> Keeping money tied up in Okafor and Kaman would be terrible, overpaying veterans isn't a good way to kick off a rebuild. If Kaman wants to stick around for MLE money for a year or two? Sure, but someone's inevitably going to come up with some 2yr/20mil offer that he'll immediately fail to live up to.
> 
> That being said, even though they picked him up for cheap, I don't love the Anderson signing. It leaves me suspicious that New Orleans thinks they can get away with Davis at center, where he simply doesn't have the bulk to hold his own.


Offense isn't really the issue. People seem to forget the center's primary job is to protect the paint. Every teams best scorer is gonna be running full speed at him 40 mins a night. Centers take a beating in the NBA.

I was talking about why not let some veteran take that beating for now. It didn't have to be Kaman or Okafor except they were already there. And with Hibbert and Asik running the price up, big men are expensive. 

Even Tim Duncan had Robinson to lean on Shaq until he could handle him on his own. He's got Perkins, Gasol, Haywood, in his own division. And their elbows are sharp. Davis won't make it through the season by himself.


----------



## Bogg

LA68 said:


> Offense isn't really the issue. People seem to forget the center's primary job is to protect the paint. Every teams best scorer is gonna be running full speed at him 40 mins a night. Centers take a beating in the NBA.
> 
> I was talking about why not let some veteran take that beating for now. It didn't have to be Kaman or Okafor except they were already there. And with Hibbert and Asik running the price up, big men are expensive.
> 
> Even Tim Duncan had Robinson to lean on Shaq until he could handle him on his own. He's got Perkins, Gasol, Haywood, in his own division. And their elbows are sharp. Davis won't make it through the season by himself.


I said it myself, Davis at center is a bad idea. However, what you want is cheap vets, preferably on one-year deals, not two guys who are going to make $20mil a year between them. Get Darko for next to nothing from Minny, put a bid in on Elton Brand, see what Kwame's up to, dig up Aaron Gray, find a big in the D-league who wants a shot. If they really want to spend a little money, make a serious offer to Greg Stiemsma.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets Coach Monty Williams helps sell Ryan Anderson on trade*
> 
> As New Orleans Hornets General Manager Dell Demps pushed to work out the specifics of a contract offer last week, Coach Monty Williams talked extensively with Orlando Magic restricted free-agent power forward Ryan Anderson to convince him to join New Orleans. Impressed with Williams’ plans, Anderson initially accepted the Hornets’ four-year, $36 million offer sheet before the Magic stepped in to facilitate a sign-and-trade agreement with New Orleans on Sunday.
> 
> As part of the deal, the Hornets agreed to trade forward Gustavo Ayon to Orlando. The trade will be finalized Wednesday, when the league’s trade moratorium on player transactions ends.
> 
> “What he likes about New Orleans, I say first and foremost is Monty,” Anderson’s agent, Chris Emens, said Monday. “He thinks Monty is a great basketball mind, really a great communicator, and I think they have a common bond. They talked extensively during this process.
> 
> “I think one of the things that certainly helps make Monty a standout among NBA coaches is that he’s very invested in his players, not just professionally but personally. I think players feel that.”
> 
> Demps and Williams have declined comment about the trade until it becomes official. But Anderson, 24, is a much-needed perimeter threat who could be shifted to small forward or center because No. 1 pick Anthony Davis is the likely starter at power forward.
> 
> Starting 61 games last season, Anderson won the league’s Most Improved Player award after averaging 16.1 points, 7.7 rebounds and shooting 39.3 percent from 3-point range. He led the NBA with 166 made 3-pointers last season.
> 
> While finishing 21-45 last season, the Hornets ranked 23rd in the league in 3-point shooting (33.3 percent) and 29th in scoring (89.6).
> 
> Williams said they couldn’t fill all of their holes in the draft and hoped to address a need for scoring in free agency or through a trade. The Hornets still are trying to make a push to land a center, sources say.


More in link.


----------



## LA68

Bogg said:


> I said it myself, Davis at center is a bad idea. However, what you want is cheap vets, preferably on one-year deals, not two guys who are going to make $20mil a year between them. Get Darko for next to nothing from Minny, put a bid in on Elton Brand, see what Kwame's up to, dig up Aaron Gray, find a big in the D-league who wants a shot. If they really want to spend a little money, make a serious offer to Greg Stiemsma.


Now, you're talking ! Gray was a Hornet a couple years ago and had some moments in the playoffs. Haven't heard Kaman's name, maybe he'll stay for cheap ?

That's what made Jeff Foster so valuable in Indy. He could take that beating under the basket, get some boards, block a shot. But, most importantly he allowed J. O'Neal to go out and get 20/10 go to the all star games.

Look at J. O'Neal in Miami and Boston where they wanted him to play inside. Nothing but injuries. Sure he was old but, I'm just making a point.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Didn't Gray just agree to a 2yr contract with Toronto?


----------



## Bogg

girllovesthegame said:


> Didn't Gray just agree to a 2yr contract with Toronto?


Honestly, I haven't been following Gray this summer, so he very well may have. My point is that, since you're not going to find a long-term starter at center this summer, you're better off platooning with some cheap vets who have the size to bang in the middle than you would be keeping Okafor and bringing back Kaman(assuming Kaman gets something like 9+ million for 3+ years). Retain the flexibility to pick up extra draft picks, prospects, or make a big free-agent splash down the road. Hell, see what OKC wants for Cole Aldrich.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

We know exactly what OKC wants for Cole Aldrich because we drafted and traded him.


----------



## Bogg

Geaux Tigers said:


> We know exactly what OKC wants for Cole Aldrich because we drafted and traded him.


Funny you should bring that up, because they basically got him for eating the last year of Mo Pete's contract. Like I said, keeping financial flexibility is important when you're rebuilding.


----------



## girllovesthegame

In today's game, I think position titles are a bit overstated.


----------



## NOHornets

girllovesthegame said:


> More in link.


This. I'm hoping they swing Anderson to SF. If he can play at least average defense there, it shouldn't be a problem for a guy whose a natural shooter and isn't going to be a great defender anyway. Davis at PF will be much more successful early on then at center, which everyone here is in agreement with. Hypothetical starting lineup: 

PG- Jack 
SG- Gordon/Rivers
SF- Anderson 
PF- Davis 
C- TBD


----------



## Bogg

NOHornets said:


> This. I'm hoping they swing Anderson to SF. If he can play at least average defense there, it shouldn't be a problem for a guy whose a natural shooter and isn't going to be a great defender anyway.


Eh, Toronto tried that with Bargnani and it turned out pretty bad, I just can't see him really staying in front of a decently quick swingman.


----------



## LA68

NOHornets said:


> This. I'm hoping they swing Anderson to SF. If he can play at least average defense there, it shouldn't be a problem for a guy whose a natural shooter and isn't going to be a great defender anyway. Davis at PF will be much more successful early on then at center, which everyone here is in agreement with. Hypothetical starting lineup:
> 
> PG- Jack
> SG- Gordon/Rivers
> SF- Anderson
> PF- Davis
> C- TBD


Oh no, Hornets believe the hype. Davis is the new Tim Duncan and Anderson is a "stretch 4" Teams are gonna penetrate at will on the Hornets.

After watching Anderson melt when Howard went down showed me all I need to see. Big Baby stepped his game up. Anderson went into the toilet. 

Rebuilding should only take a year or two. These teams turn it into an art form.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Ryan introduced to NOLA media today.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2012/07/11/071112andersoninterviewmp4-2153276/index.html


----------



## NOHornets

LA68 said:


> Oh no, Hornets believe the hype. Davis is the new Tim Duncan and Anderson is a "stretch 4" Teams are gonna penetrate at will on the Hornets.


Not sure what you're talking about. No one said anything about Davis being "the new Tim Duncan". We all agree that Davis starting at center right away is a bad idea, that's why they need to bring in someone who can hold things in the middle and let Davis develop at the four. Hence the "Davis will be much more successful at the four then at center early on in his career". You said it yourself teams would crush Davis at center, so again we're on the same page about that.




> After watching Anderson melt when Howard went down showed me all I need to see. Big Baby stepped his game up. Anderson went into the toilet.


I don't disagree there, he was already inconsistent even when Howard WAS healthy. But to say he isn't an upgrade for the Hornets is outlandish. This team barely won 20 games and had the second lowest scoring output in the league, we'll take a 16/7 scorer after having suffered through a horrendous year. And don't put words in my mouth here, I'm not saying this guy will make us a winner or he's an All-Star or whatever other crazy expectations there could be. He's a good player, coming to a rebuilding team, and he's an upgrade over what we had.


----------

